# Right you lot, time for something different.



## bobmac (Nov 10, 2012)

Most people know to be a good player, you need to be good in all departments.
And yet almost everyday, we read people telling others to work at their short games.
So, rather than posting your driver swings and iron swings, and asking for tips/advice, let's see your short game vids.

I'm guessing most of you will have access to some kind of video recording device and as it won't be filming swings of over 100 mph, the quality doesn't have to be brilliant.
Try and get your mates to film you playing a simple straightforward pitch from 50 yards on the course (even you who favour the hosel ) 

Lets see if we can help you get the ball onto the green within 1 or 2 putt range ALL the time.

So, film it on the course, upload to you tube and post the links in here.
Should be fun.


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 10, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Most people know to be a good player, you need to be good in all departments.
And yet almost everyday, we read people telling others to work at their short games.
So, rather than posting your driver swings and iron swings, and asking for tips/advice, let's see your short game vids.

I'm guessing most of you will have access to some kind of video recording device and as it won't be filming swings of over 100 mph, the quality doesn't have to be brilliant.
Try and get your mates to film you playing a simple straightforward pitch from 50 yards on the course (even you who favour the hosel ) 

Lets see if we can help you get the ball onto the green within 1 or 2 putt range ALL the time.

So, film it on the course, upload to you tube and post the links in here.
Should be fun. 

Click to expand...

I would be far less embarrassed if I could film a shot from 150 yards as I am sure I could get that closer.........:mmm:

I do not think it is so much the technical side of playing the shot, it is more the fact that I have horrific distance control. So the fact that the shot may look alright on a video it could still be easily 20 foot from the pin.........................


----------



## Wolfman (Nov 10, 2012)

I agree Bob

In fact putting videos and different styles etc would be more valuable than the longer game issues


I think the main issue with putting is the freedom of methods but if misunderstood the principles would be lost


My early golf coach in fact gave me bad advice suggesting keeping my arms / elbows out away from the body and rock


3 years later i was still wristy and struggling


After looking at your advice and using the VEASY i now putt with elbows tucked in gently touching the ribcage  

I think also height, arms length, putter length can compound the problems too


Look forward to this idea expanding more


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 10, 2012)

Bob- kinda off topic, but what's your thoughts on "Secrets of the Short Game", i.e. wrist hinge and held?


----------



## bobmac (Nov 10, 2012)

virtuocity said:



			Bob- kinda off topic, but what's your thoughts on "Secrets of the Short Game", i.e. wrist hinge and held?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing new.
People have been using that technique for ever.
But it's just one shot of many that can be used around the greens and has it's uses as do all the rest.
If Phil says it's the best way or the only way to chip and pitch, I would disagree.


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 10, 2012)

Cheers.  To be honest, I just use the V-Easy chip technique at all times and let the varying club lofts do their job.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 10, 2012)

virtuocity said:



			Cheers.  To be honest, I just use the V-Easy chip technique at all times and let the varying club lofts do their job.
		
Click to expand...

That's good news 
Although, having said that.....
The V-Easy technique only works up to a certain distance and isn't ideal for the longer chips/short pitches when you would use a slight wrist hinge as the shot gets longer.


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 10, 2012)

Yeah I'm really just talking about just off the green type shots.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 10, 2012)

Against all the best advice, I like a bit of wrist hinge in all my short shots as it gives me a feel factor that seems to work for me.


----------



## CMAC (Nov 10, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Against all the best advice, I like a bit of wrist hinge in all my short shots as it gives me a feel factor that seems to work for me.
		
Click to expand...

it works for many chrisd, its not how its how many:smirk:

[video=youtube_share;_3ssOhoCd3o]http://youtu.be/_3ssOhoCd3o[/video]


----------



## bobmac (Nov 10, 2012)

virtuocity said:



			Yeah I'm really just talking about just off the green type shots.
		
Click to expand...

I was hoping we could just help people from around the 50 yards range.
If you want to start a thread about chipping from close in, be my guest.

l


----------



## Wolfman (Nov 10, 2012)

Bob can i request you start one about putting to show

Correct stance
Correct arm elbow positions
Correct eye line
Correct stroke
Correct tempo
Grip choice

something along those lines would be fantastic and i know you have the clear methods to show us

I know alot of the above is variable but based on your own personal set up choice would be very helpful to many i feel


----------



## bobmac (Nov 10, 2012)

Wolfman said:



			Bob can i request you start one about putting to show

Correct stance
Correct arm elbow positions
Correct eye line
Correct stroke
Correct tempo
Grip choice

something along those lines would be fantastic and i know you have the clear methods to show us

I know alot of the above is variable but based on your own personal set up choice would be very helpful to many i feel
		
Click to expand...

I'd rather not.
It would just be swamped by the other 'experts' telling me how wrong I was and that it is different for everybody.
In fact, I'm having second thoughts about this thread already.
Take a look on You tube, there's hundreds of clips on how to putt.
Sorry


----------



## bobmac (Nov 10, 2012)

Mods, close this thread please, I've had enough


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 10, 2012)

bobmac said:



			I was hoping we could just help people from around the 50 yards range.
If you want to start a thread about chipping from close in, be my guest.

l
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, that's what I meant by just off the green!  i.e. my (hopefully) last shot before getting the putter out.

I couldn't chip/pitch for toffee before your device stopped my stupidly over-complicated technique.


----------



## duncan mackie (Nov 10, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Mods, close this thread please, I've had enough
		
Click to expand...

real shame but I can see it........intend to make a video anyway because this is such an important part of the game, and arguably a building block too.

Bob, your offer was generous - shame really and have a drink with me.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 10, 2012)

Is there a common cause of shanking chip shots, say 30 foot odd? It can't be that hard to chip 30ft, so there can't be that many variations? I'd like to post a video, but despite popular opinion, I can't do it to order, so it could take some time to replicate it. I tend to play it off the back foot, and I'm guessing it can be a bit 'steery'.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 10, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Is there a common cause of shanking chip shots, say 30 foot odd? It can't be that hard to chip 30ft, so there can't be that many variations? I'd like to post a video, but despite popular opinion, I can't do it to order, so it could take some time to replicate it. I tend to play it off the back foot, and I'm guessing it can be a bit 'steery'.
		
Click to expand...

That's my take on it having done it and seen it. No getting through the shot, staying on back foot throughout, standing open and hitting something like a cricketers cover drive. Then I overreact and deloft the club and fat the ball low and left. For me I have to feel like I am really out to in on such shots and feel the club is coming across and cutting under the ball and the results are great...feel not always being real and all that!


----------



## thecraw (Nov 10, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Most people know to be a good player, you need to be good in all departments.
And yet almost everyday, we read people telling others to work at their short games.
So, rather than posting your driver swings and iron swings, and asking for tips/advice, let's see your short game vids.

I'm guessing most of you will have access to some kind of video recording device and as it won't be filming swings of over 100 mph, the quality doesn't have to be brilliant.
Try and get your mates to film you playing a simple straightforward pitch from 50 yards on the course (even you who favour the hosel ) 

Lets see if we can help you get the ball onto the green within 1 or 2 putt range ALL the time.

So, film it on the course, upload to you tube and post the links in here.
Should be fun. 

Click to expand...


Bob, there are so many big big hitters on here many forumers won't ken how to play a 50 yard shot.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 10, 2012)

its a pity you didnt start this thread in the summer when i was spending long evenings at the course. ive got one or do videos about. have a simple little chip one i could post.

im not in the same country as my membership course anymore so new videos will be hard to come by!


----------



## granters (Nov 10, 2012)

Bob,don't close it,I"d find this really helpful as my short game was pants this year. Can you comment on this from the "summer". I was getting very inconsistent contact mainly and rarely getting up and down from this range. After the video I stood a little further from the ball. Any comments appreciated as I want to nail it over the winter and get down to 4 next year.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5JnE3wZaDk&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Cheers big chap,keep up the good work


----------



## JustOne (Nov 10, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Mods, close this thread please, I've had enough
		
Click to expand...

Yeh, don't close the thread Bob.... I didn't even post in it!!!, I have now though :ears:


----------



## socky (Nov 10, 2012)

granters said:



			Bob,don't close it,I"d find this really helpful as my short game was pants this year. Can you comment on this from the "summer". I was getting very inconsistent contact mainly and rarely getting up and down from this range. After the video I stood a little further from the ball. Any comments appreciated as I want to nail it over the winter and get down to 4 next year.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5JnE3wZaDk&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Cheers big chap,keep up the good work
		
Click to expand...


My advice is don't play golf in a hurricane


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 11, 2012)

high 58 in that wind is the wrong shot.  i should know. ive made the mistake more times than i care to remember! 


how far away from the flag were you in that video?


----------



## rookiesteve (Nov 11, 2012)

socky said:



			My advice is don't play golf in a hurricane
		
Click to expand...

This


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 17, 2017)

This thread never really got it dues.  A good idea but again it only really works if people are willing to contribute. 

Short game is something we all bleat about on here and how we plan to work on it.  In the past I've always tended to grab for a lofted wedge around the green. Taking on the high risk chip/ pitch over getting it rolling asap.  This last year or two I have attempted to get the putter on the ball around the greens as much as possible. 

As many of you know, I have put a 16 degree dunter (its not really a chipper honest    )  in my bag.  It gets its first proper run out tomorrow. This is all part of this 'get the ball rolling quickly' philosophy.  If I can I will get a video using this. 

Bob was looking for 50 yard pitches. I hope he doesn't mind if I widen this to all manner of short game shots. It is the part of the game I love the most and I always study how people approach this part of the game. From Phil Mickelson to harry hacker, I like to see how people tackle it. 


Anyway just to get the ball rolling (quickly) so to speak here is a short clinic from Curtis strange.  None of the info will be new to most of you but there is always gems of knowledge in there and a refresher course for everyone. 

Main points 

Choose a club that gets it rolling
Pick landing spot and concentrate on hitting that
Shy away from flying it to the hole (unless its called for)
Play the percentage shot. 

*take special note of how he says if he could do it all again he would just putt it. Especially with modern course set up. 
** also how he 'gets the hybrid/ wood chip shot' but finds it too awkward with the length of shaft and shaft angle. (if only there was a club that was designed with this in mind.  Chi##er :rofl:


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 17, 2017)

[video=youtube;J4Olk4sZecQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4Olk4sZecQ[/video]


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 18, 2017)

Don't close it. Going to be filming some 50 yard pitches on Friday. I know there's a lack of connect between body and arms and plan to do some work on the towel drill to improve this. I'll get something up asap Friday/Saturday


----------



## bobmac (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks Homer.
Gary, I was hoping to help a few who find the 50yd  shot difficult.
It is such an important shot/technique that can be varied by using different clubs/swing lengths etc to hit the ball different distances.
It's really not a difficult shot and with a bit of practice results can come quickly.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 18, 2017)

I know this isn't on the course, but it is a video of a shot going roughly 60 yards, if it is useful for you to comment on that would be great. Taken using a 58* wedge.

[video=youtube;gkF05FvFOdQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkF05FvFOdQ[/video]


----------



## bobmac (Jan 18, 2017)

Very good. 
Nice half swing back and through, good crisp contact and nice to hear the club thump the mat after the ball.

:thup:


----------



## turkish (Jan 18, 2017)

I like that Curtis strange video and makes so much sense but for my track there ain't a lot of holes where it's applicable as a lot of the greens are elevated- the high ones by 4- 6 feet above, the lower ones still 2-3 feet above so that danger of not clearing the fringe and banging into the bank to kill the ball makes you take more lofted.... have looked into the 6-8-10 method and when I have had the chance I do try to get it rolling but there's only 3 or 4 holes at my track that ends up being an option (even then that's only if you miss short- you miss left or right you're going over a bunker usually).


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 18, 2017)

bobmac said:



			Very good. 
Nice half swing back and through, good crisp contact and nice to hear the club thump the mat after the ball.

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, anything to work on do you think?


----------



## bobmac (Jan 18, 2017)

Well the technique is good, you just need to work out different yardages by maybe holding the club at the bottom of the grip.
Figure out how to hit the ball 30, 40, 50,yds etc and write it down.
Do you vary the length of your swing at all?


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 18, 2017)

bobmac said:



			Well the technique is good, you just need to work out different yardages by maybe holding the club at the bottom of the grip.
Figure out how to hit the ball 30, 40, 50,yds etc and write it down.
Do you vary the length of your swing at all?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I vary my swing length depending on the length of shot and match that with one of my wedges to get the appropriate flight. My shortest swing length tends to be the club shaft parallel to the ground, then try and follow through to the same position. I have three wedges 52,56,58. I just need to dial in the yardages for each club


----------



## bobmac (Jan 18, 2017)

Perfect.
Keep the numbers in a little book so you can refer to it on the course.

(Then you can get rid of the 56)


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 18, 2017)

bobmac said:



			Perfect.
Keep the numbers in a little book so you can refer to it on the course.

(Then you can get rid of the 56) 



Click to expand...

I have been toying with the idea of loosing the 56, but it has more bounce so I have found it pretty useful out of bunkers and the rough stuff.

Thanks for the tips, they are always appreciated as I still class myself as a newbie


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 18, 2017)

Some poor 50 yard pitches from me here. 

[video=youtube;DYD-GccZlbg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYD-GccZlbg[/video]


Don't know why the camera quality is so poor.  Matches the strikes though.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 18, 2017)

What do you think of the length/speed of the back swing/through swing?


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 18, 2017)

bobmac said:



			What do you think of the length/speed of the back swing/through swing?
		
Click to expand...


I am a little annoyed with these as I usually stand quite open on this type of shot and cut across it.  For whatever reason I stood square. 

I didn't carry any of them far enough.  Not sure about the length/ speed.   all I know is I have whipped it far too inside for my liking.  I'd like to stand open and get a bit steeper on it.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 18, 2017)

The backswing (especially on the first shot) is longer and quicker than the follow through which means you're slowing down into impact. 
Also, are you trying to use the bounce?


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 18, 2017)

bobmac said:



			The backswing (especially on the first shot) is longer and quicker than the follow through which means you're slowing down into impact. 
Also, are you trying to use the bounce?
		
Click to expand...


I wasn't really trying to use the bounce.   its not really apparent on film but I am pitching off a bit of a down slope. Ground very soft too as you can imagine this time of year. 


Can see that now about the length of swing. :thup:


----------



## bobmac (Jan 18, 2017)

Try swinging back till your hands are about shoulder height and try and mirror that on the follow through.
Get an average of how far the ball goes with all your wedges with the same 'half swing' and that should give you a few options


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 18, 2017)

bobmac said:



			Try swinging back till your hands are about shoulder height and try and mirror that on the follow through.
Get an average of how far the ball goes with all your wedges with the same 'half swing' and that should give you a few options
		
Click to expand...

In the market for a laser so will be doing work on pitching distances once I get my grubby hands on one. 

Got one less wedge now. :rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 18, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			In the market for a laser so will be doing work on pitching distances once I get my grubby hands on one. 

Got one less wedge now. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

If you want a cheap and cheerful one for practice this is great 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/Hunting/...472&sr=8-4&keywords=suaoki+laser+range+finder


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 18, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			If you want a cheap and cheerful one for practice this is great 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/Hunting/...472&sr=8-4&keywords=suaoki+laser+range+finder

Click to expand...


Cheers homer but have a few shillings left over from my birthday so got my eye on a Bushnell v3.  Just trying to nab one for a good price on ebay.


----------

